# if you select a cd program



## mant (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi folks,
Imagine you work with a company like Deutsche Grammophon, Sony, Warner, Hyperion, and you have your favorite pianists working for you.
Which favorite piano solo works would you request to be recorded in one single CD?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Which favorite piano solo works would you request to be recorded in one single CD?


Beethoven piano sonatas, performed by Danill Dimitrov. 
( box set)
And id I am the boss, piano concertos also.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Scelsi: Complete Piano Works.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev Sonatas 6-8!


----------

